# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Кубок Легиона. Весна 2009.

## Воеводская Елена

Местная группа РСВНО «Легион» приглашает всех любителей дрессировки и спорта принять участие в соревнованиях "Кубок Легиона. Весна 2009" по разделам «Послушание» и «Защита» IPO-1. Участвовать можно как в одном из разделов, так и в совокупности. 
Статус соревнований - неофициальный. 
Соревнования состоятся 21 марта 2009 года (суббота). 
Место проведения: стадион г. Яхрома (Московская область) 
Эксперт на послушании - Савина Н.Я. 
Эксперт на защите - Гаршина Н.Н.
Фигуранты: Боднар Леонид, Шацкий Сергей (?) 
Заявки от участников принимаются до 18 марта 2009г. по электронной почте: jbelenit@gmail.com 
Стартовый взнос - 500 рублей за один раздел (оплата перед соревнованиями при регистрации). 
Точное расписание будет размещено дополнительно на сайте МГ "Легион": www.mg-legion.ru. 
Мы постараемся создать атмосферу настоящего праздника! 
Приглашаем вас на наши соревнования «Кубок Легиона. Весна 2009»! 
Традиционно будет работать полевая кухня  
СКАЧАТЬ ЗАЯВКУ 
СКАЧАТЬ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Результаты:
Послушание
Защита

----------


## Lynx

Спасибо за результаты!
А у Лысенкова от кого собака происходит - нигде не нашла...?

----------


## rsv2000

У Ю.Лысенкова песа из Словакии от папа: Драго (Петер Ленгварски)
Игорь(Якут)

----------


## wolferudel

*Кубок "Легиона" 2009 г.Яхрома* 

«Легион» усилился дивизией особого назначения внутренних войск РФ...

Читать далее

----------


## silverworld

I would like to talk to you on this theme.

----------


## Воеводская Елена

А точнее :)?

----------

